# Come see my sketch!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*The first breed i've sketched that's not the American Pit Bull Terrier! It's a Siberian Husky.
I've got a lot of sketches to do. 
But I just want to venture a few other breeds 
I'll be sketching more breeds like Dogo Argentinos, Bull Terriers, Presa Canarios, and Cane Corsos. That's just to name a few. I just like keeping you guys entertained with my art *


















I always need photo reference​


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it very cute  Are you going to color it later?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I love it very cute  Are you going to color it later?


Haha thank you girl!
I would love to color it in with color pencil. But my color pencil skills are shot


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you ever tried water color pencils? You do a rough coloring and then swipe a wet paint brush over it. They turn out really nice once you get the hang of it and you can mix colors really well with them.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Have you ever tried water color pencils? You do a rough coloring and then swipe a wet paint brush over it. They turn out really nice once you get the hang of it and you can mix colors really well with them.


Really? Never heard of that..i should really look into it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea there awesome I think you could do great things with them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great. Can't wait to see the other breeds!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea there awesome I think you could do great things with them


I learn something new everyday. Thank you for telling me about them! 



american_pit13 said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to see the other breeds!


Thanks Pibble Faerie! I'm sooo excited!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome job Nisse! I'd love to see some more work on other breeds too! I know you can do it girl!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Awesome job Nisse! I'd love to see some more work on other breeds too! I know you can do it girl!


Haha, i love your encouragement! Thank you so much Auntie Bev!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Of course! What type of Auntie would I be if I didn't encourage you to do bigger and better things!? I'm in chat, lol.


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! That came out really good.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Of course! What type of Auntie would I be if I didn't encourage you to do bigger and better things!? I'm in chat, lol.


Lol, and i came in chat 


gameAPBT said:


> Wow! That came out really good.


Lol why thank you!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> looks great, keep up the good work!


Well thank you! I'll sure try


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's looking very very good!I couldn't believe how life like it looked when I opened the thread!You are so drawing up my next tat!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Would you be open to letting me red-line it?

Now don't take this the wrong way please, red-lining is simply trying to help you become a better artist and it gives you a better grasp on anatomy.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> It's looking very very good!I couldn't believe how life like it looked when I opened the thread!You are so drawing up my next tat!


Haha thanks Misseh! I'd love to!! :goodpost:



Muttkip said:


> Would you be open to letting me red-line it?
> 
> Now don't take this the wrong way please, red-lining is simply trying to help you become a better artist and it gives you a better grasp on anatomy.


Oh sure! I think that'd be awesome


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww i love me some huskies :hug:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Muttkip said:


> Hope this helps a bit


See, the red lines shows how the sketch should have been done. I don't start out with the circle, square, ect, then the lines and such to keep the face in place. I don't know how to sketch like that, i wish a did. I think that's what i lack from being self taught, every one i know of that sketches in my opinion does it "properly"



Aireal said:


> awww i love me some huskies :hug:


Haha, aren't they unique? thanks!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow good job! What a cutie pie dog too!



kg420 said:


> Have you ever tried water color pencils? You do a rough coloring and then swipe a wet paint brush over it. They turn out really nice once you get the hang of it and you can mix colors really well with them.


I Lovee watercolor pencils too they blend great and look really pretty...haha I like them because I'm not so good at straight up painting :roll:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Wow good job! What a cutie pie dog too!
> 
> I Lovee watercolor pencils too they blend great and look really pretty...haha I like them because I'm not so good at straight up painting :roll:


Thank you! Very much appreciated 

Here's a nice piece done in water color pencil. Or at least that's what the caption said. If it really looks this good then i've gotta play around with them...










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eajr/118102574/


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> See, the red lines shows how the sketch should have been done. I don't start out with the circle, square, ect, then the lines and such to keep the face in place. I don't know how to sketch like that, i wish a did. I think that's what i lack from being self taught, every one i know of that sketches in my opinion does it "properly"


I'm self taught as well kiddo . It's just a matter of practice practice practice!!


----------

